# What's the deal with iPhone pictures?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

What's the deal with iPhone pictures? I never buy iPhones because they are overpriced, but recently someone took some pictures with their iPhone and shared them with me through text. When I sent the images to my email and saved them I could see they were a bit grainy and also the properties showed they were only around 90k in size. I compared them to my Canon powershot (real camera) pictures and mine were several mb's in size and sharp and clear. So...

1. Is my Canon powershot still superior to all phone cameras or have they caught up in quality?
2. How do I know if the images sent to me were taken at 90k or if they were automatically compressed?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

When you sent it to yourself via email.....my guess is that's when the compression took place.

As for comparing pictures....all I can say is my daughters i6 and i7 take some really really good pictures and videos. When compared to my friends Canon Rebel EOS....I can't tell the difference.

You have to compare each device as what each can and can't do and you'll see the camera is the better choice as the phones are just basic point and shoot.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with Bass, compression kicks in when sending as attachments, try using GDrive or DropBox and see if there is a difference.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

tristar said:


> Agree with Bass, compression kicks in when sending as attachments, try using GDrive or DropBox and see if there is a difference.


I tried uploading it to my Drive but nothing's showing up.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

usingpc said:


> I tried uploading it to my Drive but nothing's showing up.


From your first post, I'm assuming that you use an Android phone of some kind. If so, save the picture from your text to your phone...either internal storage or SD card. Then make sure you have google photos enabled and setup on your phone. 

Now, on your PC download "Backup and Sync" from Google and set what folders you want to backup and save (I only use the check the pictures folder). Now you have access to your phones photos on your PC. I use it and love it. When you sign into chrome, click on google photos, select picture you want to save and save it to your PC. The best part is your photos are never compressed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

IPhone pictures are really great quality so I have to believe everyone here is correct you are compressing them when sending them....if it is not showing up you are probably missing something on the iPhone when you plug it in you have to look for the message to allow it to be captured by whatever you plugged into and then ok that, then you will see the photos.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> From your first post, I'm assuming that you use an Android phone of some kind. If so, save the picture from your text to your phone...either internal storage or SD card. Then make sure you have google photos enabled and setup on your phone.
> 
> Now, on your PC download "Backup and Sync" from Google and set what folders you want to backup and save (I only use the check the pictures folder). Now you have access to your phones photos on your PC. I use it and love it. When you sign into chrome, click on google photos, select picture you want to save and save it to your PC. The best part is your photos are never compressed.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyjM4hskok


Ok, I set up the backup on my laptop. What do I do from my phone to get the texted photos onto my laptop? The video doesn't show this.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that you have that on your laptop and "It's also setup" on your phone. The process is really simple as I stated in post #4. 

Open Chrome and make sure are signed in, then click on the "google apps" icon in the upper right corner next to gmail/images, click on photos.....once that is open find the picture you want, make sure that a check mark is ticked - then click the 3 dots in the blue field and select download......now just pick where you want to save them (pictures folder) and that's it. It's now a physical copy on your hdd.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

You can also just download the photos to your phone, then connect your phone to your pc. You can access folders containing the photos.


----------



## raynor88 (Oct 5, 2018)

"the photos taken with iphones are of very good quality
I have an iphone 7 and I never had the problem you're talking about
I think that, as everyone has mentioned, you compressed the photo by sending it by e-mail
also, you should avoid comparing an iphone with a canon camera, each device has its advantages and disadvantages and each device was designed for a particular reason"


----------

